# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay quốc tế giá rẻ

## pvhoalu

Vé máy bay quốc tế giá rẻ
Đại lý bán vé máy bay Hoa Lư là đại lý chính thức của các hãng hàng không quốc tế đang tham gia khai thác tại thị trường đại lý vé máy bay quốc tế giá rẻ Việt Nam, bao bồm: Singapore Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Thai Airways, Qatar Airways, China Southern, Asiana Airlines, Korean Air, Eva Air, China Airlines, United Airlines, Delta Airlines, Cebu Pacific, Lion Air, Air Asia, ……
Vé máy bay quốc tế giá rẻ từ các chương trình khuyến mãi của các hãng hàng không được cập nhật liên tục trên website http://vemaybay.me
Khả năng lấy được chỗ cho các hành trình quốc tế mùa cao điểm đạt 80%. Do vậy, Quí khách dễ dàng mua được vé máy bay quốc tế giá rẻ khi sử dụng dịch vụ từ phòng vé Hoa Lư.
Với phương châm “Quyền lợi của Quí khách cũng là quyền lợi của đại lý”. Đại lý vé máy bay Hoa Lư không ngừng cải thiện dịch vụ như sau:
-     Dịch vụ 24/7: làm việc 24/24 vào tất cả các ngày
-    Giao vé tận nơi miễn phí
-    Tư vấn hành trình tốt nhất với giá vé máy bay quốc tế rẻ nhất
-    Xuất vé trực tiếp tại đại lý và lấy vé ngay
 Vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH MTV TMDVDL Hoa Lư
350/2 Lê Văn Sỹ, phường 14, quận 3
Tel: 3500 9597    Fax: 3843 6397
Email: info@vemaybay.me
Webiste: http://vemaybay.me
Hotlines:091 3939 123 - 090 2939 123

----------


## annanguyen

có giao tận nahf k vậy

----------

